# Seiko Kinetic Capacitor Replacement



## bigbrothervan (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a question about the Seiko Kinetic capacitors and need some help. I have replaced alot of the 5m42 and 5m43 capacitors and have never had any problems with them but lately i have had a couple of customers complain that after they receiving the watch it won't hold a charge. One watch was shipped to the U.K. the other to Texas. The watches had a full charge on them prior to shipping and sat on my table top for over a week and ran perfectly fine but after shipping them they stopped holding the charge. My question is this "could they in someway have been affected during the shipping method if they were sent through an ex-ray machine?" I have heard that the postal dept. will randomly select packages to run through their Ex-Ray machines and that it can have an affect on the movements of watches by shorting out the batteries or capacitors. could this be whats happening to my capacitors? any help would be appreciated. I have purchased some special anti-magnetic/ static padded envelopes to start placing the watches in for shipping to hopefully try to help.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have replaced a number of capacitors with the new Li ion batteries (genuine seiko) and they show a "full charge" for the first couple of weeks (30 seconds of movement of the seconds hand) but then later indicate (with a 20 second movement of the seconds hand) a lower charge. It doesn't seem to affect the running of the watches and I have left them for a month and they still run fine and show the 20 seconds. I think that the (battery) replacements behave differently to the capacitors (in the way they display remaining life) but work fine in the watch. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## bigbrothervan (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Yes the newer capacitors are more powerful than the older version capacitors and therefore only require a 20 second sweep to indicate a full charge but these are stopping all together. I have contacted the Seiko Corp., and they said that it could very easily be the ex-ray machines shorting out the capacitors (batteries. anyway thank you for your input.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi dont usually post on this forum but was researching replacement cell for my 10 yr old kinetic that barely holds a charge. So do I replace with Li ion battery or capacitive cell. and where is best to purchase from ?

Cheers.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've used the Li ion cells and they've been fine, apart from the twenty second charge indication but there's plenty of charge in the actual watch on the 20 sec indication. I've bought genuine Seiko replacements from the bay.

Mike


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I've used the Li ion cells and they've been fine, apart from the twenty second charge indication but there's plenty of charge in the actual watch on the 20 sec indication. I've bought genuine Seiko replacements from the bay.
> 
> Mike


Thank you.


----------

